# Floor Plan Links



## Potsie (Aug 1, 2008)

Can you guys reefer, er, refer me to some quality links where I can find garage floor plans? I need some inspiration.


----------



## DarylBrands (Jan 26, 2010)

New Garage Planning Blog 
http://www.brandsconstruction.com/Blogb2/garage-shed-building-plans.php

Free Garage Building Plan Designs
http://www.garageplansforfree.com


----------



## DarylBrands (Jan 26, 2010)

8x8
8x10
10x12
12x16
12x24
14x20
16x24
20x24
20x30
20x32
20x36
22x22
22x24 
24x24
26x26
24x28
24x30
24x32
24x36
26x26
26x30
26x32
26x36
28x28
28x30
28x32
28x36
28x40
30x30
30x32
30x34
30x36
30x40
30x56
32x26
32x60 Gambrel Horse Barn
36x60 Gable Horse Barn
36x60 L
36x72
40x60
45x72
50x90
56x81
70x70 Octagon

Source: 
http://www.brandsconstruction.com/Blogb2/garage-shed-building-plans.php


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow. Those are some really helpful links! Thanks for sharing Daryl!


----------



## tectonicfloors (Nov 1, 2011)

I have seen many of the sites to know about floor plan. These are some really helpful links! Thanks for sharing..


----------

